# Where can i get designer fabrics for interior trim?



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

:rofl::bawling::rofl::bawling:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Shocktopus said:


> Hey, you put some craptackyular idea out on the internet, it's fair game for ridicule. Shades of Mike444...
> 
> How else will children learn what real quality versus tacky posing is without feedback? Ridicule is a powerful teacher. Which is better, putting $20,000 into tarting up a $2000 car with body kits, triple wing spoilers, aftermarket xenons, garish decals and fart can exhausts, or using that 20,000 to buy a used Bimmer that'll outperform the riceboymobile any day of the week?
> Maybe the 2Fast2Furious generation is 2Stupid and 2Silly to save, though I doubt it. They'll come around, most of them. Once they realize they aren't being admired for their riceboy/guido aesthetic, they are being laughed at.
> ...


I agree with some of the stuff you said, namely the BMW vs Civic comparison, no matter how much you stick into a civic, it's still a civic. I'm not saying this fabric, or gold/diamonds makes a car look classier, but it's more or less a personal preference. If he likes it, who cares? I don't think he's trying to "fake" prestige. The badge alone does it for most people. If he wants to customize it, I see no problem with that. 
I think most BMW owners have some problem with altering the car from it's factory shape. I can't think of anything more boring than a factory/stock car. Even if it's a Ferrari, you can always make it better suited to your taste.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> hahahah you have no idea who your talking to and what your talking about period.


Deflection without content, alluding to status that doesn't exist. How trite. Been done, my nizzle. Been there, seen that, since you was shizzling your pizzles.



> And your completly correct the first time. I do the mods I choose for my own personal satisfaction not anyone elses. I like Gucci fabric I like the way it looks,and I like the company its a great company. So that explains the reasoning for that.


Really, what about Gucci fabric would you like if it had no logos on it? And if nobody knew you had it? You can get the same shiat in Chinatown for tree-fitty.

Incidentally, if you are a guy, and you seem to be, putting Gucci fabric in your Bimmer is gayer than a bag of dicks. Just so you know.

And if you are gay, well, it's still tacky. And you should already know that.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> If he likes it, who cares?


Common decency and good taste, sir. That's who. Common decency and good taste.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Shocktopus said:


> : puke: How gauche.
> 
> Why not just glue $100 bills and Swarovski crystals all over it or drive around with a megaphone screaming "I'M RICH, BEEYOTCH!!!" if you are so insecure about people knowing you have money that you have to gild the lily in such a classless manner?
> 
> ...


While I disagree with your message I sure do appreciate the imagery! Ah, a writer, so rare...


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> Lol dude. I already found some fabrics and I plan to do it
> The reason it doesn't fit a civic is because it's actually in a car worth it.
> What until you see what else I'm gaan do hehe.


MMV- Do it, if for no other reason than to aggravate the piss out of Shocktopus. My guess is that he's just trying like hell to suppress nagging latent feelings.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

DSXMachina said:


> MMV- Do it, if for no other reason than to aggravate the piss out of Shocktopus. My guess is that he's just trying like hell to suppress nagging latent feelings.


I already planned on doing it without remarks from people like him lol so no worries. It'll be done. Just a short mater of time.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> I already planned on doing it without remarks from people like him lol so no worries. It'll be done. Just a short mater of time.


Oh please post pix of the neon underlights and velvet dingleballs. You know, you should spend several thousand to make the doors open vertically. That would be dope.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> I already planned on doing it without remarks from people like him lol so no worries. It'll be done. Just a short mater of time.


For the money you plan to spend on your nine year old car, you could get a much newer one with much higher performance.

Hey, just sayin'. Keep on polishin'.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Shocktopus said:


> For the money you plan to spend on your nine year old car, you could get a much newer one with much higher performance.
> 
> Hey, just sayin'. Keep on polishin'.


Thanks
I'm also buying a 06 M3 and keeping my sedan so I guess you could say I'm also buying a newer one eh?


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Shockto, I was out in SD a couple months ago. Nice city but the best driving is definitely in the mountains and desert east of town! The roads to Palm Springs in particular can be lots of fun with all the torque available in a 335. I spent a week in North Park, a rapidly improving area with some fine restaurants. One of them called "Lips" is a little scarey for us New Hampsha conservatives. There's some very unusual women there. The nicest ones though are outside in the neighborhood. Very friendly and even though they hardly know you they will invite you to a party. Must be lots of partys in SD but I didn't have time to go to any. Maybe next visit.
BTW, I think I saw you cruising the 'hood in your Cabrio. Cool ride, but I have to tell you, ascots and chrome aviator glasses are so 70's. And you might want to keep the top up until those hair plugs take root.
Now stop picking on MMV and start modding _your_ Vert. Start by removing the plastic seat covers, they're just there for shipping. I know you think that the hand of God finished your car and who are you to argue with perfection but I guarantee you those covers were supposed to be removed by the dealer!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> BTW, I think I saw you cruising the 'hood in your Cabrio. Cool ride, but I have to tell you, ascots and aviator classes are so 70's. And you might want to keep the top up until those hair plugs take root.
> Now stop picking on MMV and start modding _your_ Vert. Start by removing the plastic seat covers, they're just there for shipping. I know you think that the hand of God finished your car and who are you to argue with perfection but I guarantee you those covers were supposed to be removed by the dealer!


:rofl:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

DSXMachina said:


> Hey Shockto, I was out in SD a couple months ago. Nice city but the best driving is definitely in the mountains and desert east of town! The roads to Palm Springs in particular can be lots of fun with all the torque available in a 335. I spent a week in North Park, a rapidly improving area with some fine restaurants. One of them called "Lips" is a little unusual for us New Hampsha conservatives. There's some very unusual women there. The nicest ones though are outside in the neighborhood. Very friendly and even though they hardly know you they will invite you to a party. Must be lots of partys in SD but I didn't have time to go to any. Maybe next visit.
> BTW, I think I saw you cruising the 'hood in your Cabrio. Cool ride, but I have to tell you, ascots and aviator classes are so 70's. And you might want to keep the top up until those hair plugs take root.
> Now stop picking on MMV and start modding _your_ Vert. Start by removing the plastic seat covers, they're just there for shipping. I know you think that the hand of God finished your car and who are you to argue with perfection but I guarantee you those covers were supposed to be removed by the dealer!


haha.:rofl:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Paging Shocktopus. Paging Mr. Shocktopus. Enter pithy rejoinder here______________________________________


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

MMV, why are you reading these boards all day when you could be working on your project? I may not agree with you tarting up your ride but I'll defend your right to do it until my last pun is fired! You're in CA so don't waste those extra three hours of sunlight you guys get!
No doubt the Shockmeister is cruising SD in his shining example of an immaculate, virgin Utimate Driving Machine, while we drones sit at keyboards wasting our lives. When he gets back he'll feel much better.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> Hey Shockto, I was out in SD a couple months ago. Nice city but the best driving is definitely in the mountains and desert east of town! The roads to Palm Springs in particular can be lots of fun with all the torque available in a 335. I spent a week in North Park, a rapidly improving area with some fine restaurants. One of them called "Lips" is a little scarey for us New Hampsha conservatives. There's some very unusual women there. The nicest ones though are outside in the neighborhood. Very friendly and even though they hardly know you they will invite you to a party. Must be lots of partys in SD but I didn't have time to go to any. Maybe next visit.
> BTW, I think I saw you cruising the 'hood in your Cabrio. Cool ride, but I have to tell you, ascots and chrome aviator glasses are so 70's. And you might want to keep the top up until those hair plugs take root.
> Now stop picking on MMV and start modding _your_ Vert. Start by removing the plastic seat covers, they're just there for shipping. I know you think that the hand of God finished your car and who are you to argue with perfection but I guarantee you those covers were supposed to be removed by the dealer!


:rofl: :clap: +1 for such vivid imagery.

But I would never get hair plugs. Combover 4 life!

/you know waaayyy to much about El Cajon Blvd for a furriner.
//and about Lips
///tip the veal, try the waitress!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> It's been done!
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=475743&highlight=gucci+interior
> 
> And from 2007...


*
O, yes, Bimmerfest2007 !!!!!*
Here is my pics of this mmm.... car


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

MB330 said:


> *
> O, yes, Bimmerfest2007 !!!!!*
> Here is my pics of this mmm.... car


Sweet Twinkletoed Jesus.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Shocktopus said:


> :rofl: :clap: +1 for such vivid imagery.
> 
> But I would never get hair plugs. Combover 4 life!
> 
> ...


LOL, you didn't let me down! To be honest, I didn't actually go inside Lips (no really bad pun intended), I got the 4-1-1 from a friend. I walked everywhere in the evening trying to make up for all the driving I did during the day. There were some interesting young ladies all over the place down by El Cajon and Illinois.
I saw lots of BMWs of course, sometimes so many they seemed like Hondas out here. Blinged up rides everywhere! Cripe, in SD even the UPS trucks have 20" chrome Enkei's and CF diffusers.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MB330 said:


> *
> O, yes, Bimmerfest2007 !!!!!*
> Here is my pics of this mmm.... car


ooo dont worry MMV is the last car you will be picking on mine will be first and i dont care! haha im doing pink and black minus the gaudy tacky LV crap:thumbup: enter your comments as needed


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Methinks the pentultimate jokester, Bolt James, has enrolled in the Witness Protection Program, and been reincarnated as "Shocktopus".....


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Busted. Every one of us is busted. Did you see that post by MMV's "wifey" (her term, not mine)? First, I've been to Topanga/Malibu and there are some awesome homes there in the Canyons. She posts on Bimmerfest. She loves Bimmers and is in to modding.
MMV has married the subject of our dreams. Nice to meet you MissModena. Hope to see your wheels when you're done.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

They aren't married :dunno:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

thats a hot fvcking mess


----------

